# Canadian oil availability and pricing



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

I don't know what it costs up there, but Pennzoil Euro L is Dexos2 and not very expensive at all. A number of people here run it in their CTDs.


----------



## Valpo Cruze (Feb 23, 2014)

Have you checked pricing on Amazon? In the US Amazon has decent pricing on oils or at least comparable pricing to brick and mortar stores.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Back in the day I organized a group buy on Total INEO MC3 5W30 dexos2 for $35/5 litre jug.


----------



## Speedbuff (Mar 24, 2021)

Thats a great price tough to even find the right stuff here locally


----------



## Strawberry644 (Oct 10, 2020)

so im also from the north and i thought this might help dexos® fallow this list copy the name that has 5w-30
then i found this https://www.canadiantire.ca/en/pdp/castrol-edge-c3-5w30-synthetic-motor-oil-4-73-l-0289959p.html seems to be all around us canadian tire stocks alot of oils and so does princess auto . wait for a sale with common weights and brands usually its rotating and you can buy at better times . ten bucks more for a brand you know is better and i commonly see these prices reduced to 40 its just a rolling sale


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

back when no one stocked cruze diesel products, i bought errything from idparts.com, filters, oil etc....

they have $5 shipping to canada all the time

if your area has vw dealer, youll find all the oil you want, vw diesel takes the same oil


----------



## Jordanmrk (Jun 3, 2021)

I have been using Motomaster OE Plus European for my 2014 Cruze Diesel for the last couple years now. Really been enjoying it... Comes out nice and slippery after 10k km .. and it often goes half off to stock up!


https://www.canadiantire.ca/en/pdp/motomaster-oeplus-european-5w30-premium-synthetic-engine-oil-5-l-0287964p.html


----------

